# Hollywood and Sunny Isles ongoing search



## swsc16 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I just put in an RCI ongoing search for these resorts for a Studio for checkin of 6/27/2015 or 6/28/2015.  Does anyone have any clue what are my chances of finding a unit?  

Hollywood Beach Tower
Hollywood Sands Resort
Enchanted Isle Resort
Golden Strand Ocean Villa Resort

Hollywood Beach Tower currently has a Hotel unit for my dates, but I need a kitchen.
Let me know what you think what my chances are.  
Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hollywood Sands only has two studios, so I would think that the probability would be low to trade into a specific week at that resort.


----------



## swsc16 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks!  I meant to say Studio or larger unit


----------



## swsc16 (Mar 6, 2015)

Today (2 days after my OGS started) I got a match now for Hollywood Beach Tower studio, so I got what I wanted.

Also yesterday, I had a match for Enchanted Isles Resort 2BR, but I decided to pass on that and wait for a match on Hollywood Beach Tower for better location (very close to boardwalk), and also 2BR is more than what I need for 2 people (happy to save TPU).

Just sharing in case this can help others.

Thanks.  TGIF!


----------



## silentg (Mar 11, 2015)

I have stayed at Hollywood Beach Tower. First time there they were very nice, helpful friendly . Last time we stayed the parking attendant was rude, so was the front desk. They all treated us like we did not belong there! We have stayed at Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort, much better place, friendly and also stayed at Wyndam Palm Aire, another nice place.  Hollywood Beach Tower was a snobby hotel disguised as a timeshare!
TerryC


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 11, 2015)

silentg said:


> Hollywood Beach Tower was a snobby hotel disguised as a timeshare!
> TerryC



Only a small part of the building is dedicated to timeshare units. There are full year condos and hotel rooms. Ramada bought it about 10 years ago.

It never appealed to me as a place that I wanted to stay. A friend picked up a hotel room on RCI last call that I visited. It was very small with only one chair.


----------



## silentg (Mar 11, 2015)

We had a one bedroom with 2 bathrooms, it was nice inside, just the staff was rude, but it is close to the beach and on the boardwalk.  I hope you have a nice time and don't let my negative comments ruin your trip!
TerryC


----------



## swsc16 (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for all your feedback.

I need to stay as close as possible to Sunny Isles Beach, where my 12 year old son will be staying together with his sports team.

That's why I chose Hollywood Beach Tower.  Otherwise I would have chosen Ft Lauderdale beach resort.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 11, 2015)

I clicked on this thread to learn more about the Hollywood Beach Tower resort ... a causal friend loves that place => praising it and telling me to expand my interest in Hollywood.

By the end of the thread, other posters had disclosed the small unit with 1 chair & another stated they would have been at the FLBR due to friendly staff except their minor child was staying with his sports team in the Hollywood area. Another comment on the rude staff.

Others have reaffirmed in my happiness in my ownership at Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort .... and has me wondering WHY I should even want to do MORE THAN a day trip down to Hollywood, FL.


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 11, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> I clicked on this thread to learn more about the Hollywood Beach Tower resort ... a causal friend loves that place => praising it and telling me to expand my interest in Hollywood.
> 
> By the end of the thread, other posters had disclosed the small unit with 1 chair & another stated they would have been at the FLBR due to friendly staff except their minor child was staying with his sports team in the Hollywood area. Another comment on the rude staff.
> 
> Others have reaffirmed in my happiness in my ownership at Ft Lauderdale Beach Resort .... and has me wondering WHY I should even want to do MORE THAN a day trip down to Hollywood, FL.



Hollywood Beach Tower is a decent timeshare and is next to Hollywood Beach Resort, which was built in the 1920's. It does create confusion with the names being similar. I was talking about the Resort because the op booked a studio, I don't believe that the Tower has studios. 

We have stayed at FLBR 4 times, but stay at Hollywood Beach 3 weeks each year. We love our beach front resort and our walks along the broadwalk without car traffic next to us.


----------



## swsc16 (Mar 11, 2015)

Yes I was referring to Hollywood Beach Tower versus Hollywood Beach Resort.  The "tower" is the one newly renovated.  The "resort" I understand is very old and undesirable resort.

 The tower has studio units.  After I posted above that I will book studio, I found out that studio doesn't have a bathroom tub, only a shower (thanks to TUG reviews!). So I ended up booking a hotel unit - this is fine cause there's only 2 of us and we'll be mostly out and about.
The tower studio unit also has a microwave and a small ref (I called the resort), this works for us.


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 11, 2015)

swsc16 said:


> Yes I was referring to Hollywood Beach Tower versus Hollywood Beach Resort.  The "tower" is the one newly renovated.  The "resort" I understand is very old and undesirable resort.
> 
> The tower has studio units.  After I posted above that I will book studio, I found out that studio doesn't have a bathroom tub, only a shower (thanks to TUG reviews!). So I ended up booking a hotel unit - this is fine cause there's only 2 of us and we'll be mostly out and about.
> The tower studio unit also has a microwave and a small ref (I called the resort), this works for us.



In the review on tug 1/3/2015 it describes how they somehow added a lockoff hotel room when they renovated. I wasn't aware of that, so in your inital post when you mentioned "hotel room" I assumed that you were talking about the other resort and that's what I was referring to in my post. I don't have any info about your resort, but I do think that Hollywood has the best beach in Florida. The new Margaritaville should be about ready to open when you are there. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## chriskre (Mar 14, 2015)

I own at Enchanted Isle and love it.
Beach is great, few people, lifeguard station right in front.  
The staff is great, everything is included, no extra fees for beach chairs, wifi, parking etc.  

Haven't stayed at Hollywood Tower yet since I'm very happy with my Enchanted Isle.  Used to own at Ft. Lauderdale beach resort and although it's a nice resort, the beach is a block away.  Nothing like walking out the door of your unit and being in the sand.  It's a bit frumpy since it's a converted motel but that's part of the charm of the place.


----------



## silentg (Mar 14, 2015)

A trip to Hollywood Fl should include dining at this place
http://www.giorgiosbakery.com/menu.php


Best thing about staying there was eating here!


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 14, 2015)

Here's a photo of the new Margaritaville In today's Sun Sentinel.
Too bad the article requires payment.

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/local/broward/hollywood/

After doing some more research online, it looks like at Hollywood Towers, they made studios and hotel rooms out of the 1 bedroom units. According to a 2008 review on tug, they were all 1 bedroom. My short visit about 5 years ago also gave me that impression.

The units were originally two hotel rooms, so they must have made the living room kitchen into a studio with a murphy bed and the bedroom into a hotel room with a king bed. This must give the owners more trading power and rental options.


----------

